# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Φωκίων [Fokion, Sarajevo, Lussino]

## Nicholas Peppas

*Fokion  Part 1*

The other five _Potamianos ships_ of the 1930s bearing his children's names were from the United Kingdom (three nice yachts, *Tasos, Elvira* and _Popi_), from Austrohungaria (*Petros*, a striking yacht built in Germany) and from France (*Kimon*, a serviceable ship that tasted both the north and the south Mediterranean sea sites). The sixth, *Fokion*, was Italian!  And what a story did she have!..

_Kimon_ was built as *Sarajevo* in Italy in 1909-10. She was especially built for the Adriatic, Istrian, Dalmatian, Albanian and Ionian trade... And as such, she belonged to the _Lloyd Austriaco di Trieste_...  This _Lloyd Austriaco di Trieste_ was in its prime and glory in the first quarter of the twentieth century as the following three pictures will show... First, it had its own shipyards in Monfalcone. This 19th century picture shows all their glory.

Lloyd Austriaco shipyard.jpg

Then it had a wonderful business building in Trieste (shown here in the 1940s).

Lloyd Austriaco headquarters in Trieste.jpg

And then it a big harbor and facilities in Trieste and a smaller port in Muggia to accommodate all ships...  Here three *Lloyd Austriaco* ships are shown in Trieste in 1903. The legend below says that the ship far away is the _Sarajevo_ but to me the funnel does not seem to be the one of _Sarajevo_.

Sarajevo in Trieste.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Fokion  Part 2*

_Fokion_ was built as *Sarajevo* in Italy in 1909-10. She was especially built for the Adriatic, Istrian, Dalmatian, Albanian and Ionian trade as a *Lloyd Austriaco* ship. She was built at Monfalcone and was 1,111 tons with a length of 68.2 m and a width of 10.1 m. Her service speed was 13 knots. So, she was big, but average in speed for the Adriatic trade... Originally based in Trieste, she spent almost ten years (from 1912 to 1921 transferring Italian and allied troops to and from Italian and Dalmatian ports. In the process, she had a serious accident in 1912 plus a deliberate sinking in 1916 (in Durres (Durrachion)) that required her being rebuilt in Pola. 

As _Sarajevo_ she looked like this

Sarajevo.jpg

In 1921 she came under Italian flag as a _Lloyd Triestino_ ship and with a new tonnage of 1,158 tons. She was serving the Dalmato-Albanian trade and some of the ports she had visited are shown here: Trieste (Tergeste), Pola (today's Pula of Croatia), Zara (today's Zadar of Croatia),  the Lussin islands, etc. Notice how developed the trains were as the Austrians had paid a lot of attention to Herzegovina (capital Mostar) and Bosnia (capital Sarajevo). By the way, the city _Laibach_ in the map is today's Lublijana of Slovenia.

Dalmatia.jpg

In 1924 she transferred to the small Bari-based _Puglia S.A. di Navigazione a Vapore_ for the route Venice, Trieste, Pola, Lussino, Zara, Dalmatia, Albania, Bari, Corfu, Preveza and Leukas.  One year later _Sarajevo_ was renamed with a more appropriate name, _Lussino_.

In 1931 she was bought by G. Potamianos and the _Epirotiki Steamship Navigation Co. – Piraeus_ and was renamed _Fokion_!  She stayed with _Potamianos_ for ten years but was sunk in a bombardment by the Germans on April 18, 1941 in Eretria (Nea Psara).

Here is a wonderful Greek painting of _Fokion._
 
Fokion.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΦΩΚΙΩΝ έκανε το 1932 ένα ενδιαφέρον δρομολόγιο, που ουτε λίγο ουτε πολύ έπιανε σε 11 λιμάνια της βόρειας Κρήτης: Πειραιάς-Χανιά (νομίζω οτι εννοεί το λιμανάκι των Χανίων)-Γεωργιούπολη-Ρέθυμνο-Πάνορμος-Ηράκλειο-Χερσόνησος-Σέσι-Αγ.Νικόλαος-Παχυά ¶μμος-Μοχλός-Σητεία.

Και για όσους είναι οπτικοί τύποι ας δούμε και το χάρτη:
crete6.jpg

Κάποτε υπήρχε και ένα αντίστοιχο δρομολόγιο για τη Νότια Κρήτη.

Και η σχετική φωτο απο την ανακοίνωση του 1931 σχετικά με την αγορά του πλοίου:

fokion2.jpg
Πηγή: Ναυτικά Χρονικά

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλοι μου, ειλικρινά απολαμβάνω αφάνταστα τα δημοσιεύματά σας, σχετικά με τα προπολεμικά πλοία της ακτοπλοϊας μας!!! Ζητώ συγγνώμη, που λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου, δεν μπορώ να συμμετάσχω πιο ενεργά στην όλη συζήτηση ...

Τουλάχιστον βρήκα μερικά λεπτά καιρό, για να ανεβάσω μερικές παλιές καρτ-ποστάλ. 
παρακάτω το Φωκίων ως Sarajevo του Αυστριακού Lloyd.

Sarajevo_Austrian Lloyd.jpg

Sorry για το copyright, αλλά δεν έχω πρόχειρη τη φωτογραφική μου μηχανή για να βγάλω την κάρτα φωτογραφία για αυτό δανείστηκα την εικόνα από την ιστοσελίδα που αναφέρεται. Ελπίζω να είναι εντάξει έτσι!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Thank you both _Ellinis_ and Appia for two rare photos ... Our Forum is becoming first rate!

----------


## Νίκος Κουμπέτσος

Χαιρετώ και πάλι όλους τους φίλους!
Να μια αναφορά στο *Ατμόπλοιο ΦΩΚΙΩΝ,* που μετέφερε εμπορεύματα από το *Ηράκλειο Κρήτης, στο Κάστρο (σήμερα Μύρινα) Λήμνου το 1938*, από το Αρχείο του Παν. Δημητριάδη εμπόρου Μούδρου Λήμνου (1910 – 1948. Μεταγραφή (μονοτονική) κειμένου:

ΕΡΓΟΣΤΑΣΙΟΝ ΣΑΠΩΝΟΠΟΙΪΑΣ «ΤΕΛΕΙΟΝ». ΝΙΚ. ΚΕΧΑΓΙΑΔΑΚΗ ΟΔΟΣ ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ. ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ.

Εν Ηρακλείω τη 8 Μαρτίου 1938. Κύριον Π. Δημητριάδην, Μούδρον Λήμνου.

Κύριε,
Σήμερον μέ *α/π. «Φωκίων»* εφόρτωσα τά 20 κιβ. σάπωνος υπό σημεία Π.Δ. καί τά δύο βαρέλια ελαιόλαδον υπό σημεία Ν.Κ. τών οποίων τά φορτωτικά έγγραφα καί τήν διασάφησιν παρέδοσα εις τήν Εθνικήν Τράπεζαν. . . . . κλπ.
Βλέπετε συνημμένο έγγραφο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενα ταξιδι του πλοιου *Φωκιων* της _Ηπειρωτικης_ (απο Θεσσαλονικη) στις 25 Νοεμβριου 1931. Δεν εχουμε δει δρομολογια αυτου του πλοιου


19311125 Potamianos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο φιλος  μας λεει οτι αυτο ειναι το *ΦΩΚΙΩΝ* στην Χαλκιδα!
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...3&postcount=68

Fokion.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κατα την διαρκεια του Δευτερου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου το _Φωκιων_ χρησιμοποιηθηκε σαν μεταγωγικο ατμοπλοιο του ναυτικου. Στις 18 Απριλιου 1941 και ενω εβρισκετο στον οορμο Αγιου Ανδρεου της Χαλκιδος δεχθη επιθεση απο γερμανικα στουκας και εβυθισθη. Χαθηκαν 2 μελη του πληρωματος

----------


## Ellinis

Nα και μια φωτογραφία του ΦΩΚΙΩΝ στο περιθώριο μιας παρέλασης, από το ψηφιακό αρχείο του Δ.Βόλου
fokion at volos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο ακομη φωτογραφιες του επιβλητικου πλοιου του Ποταμιανου* Φωκιων* στον Βολο.  Απο το _Ψηφιακο Αρχειο του δημου Βολου.
_
Φωκιων 1.png
http://81.186.130.244/photos_3651

Φωκιων.png

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και αλλη μια φωτογραφια του πλοιου *Φωκιων* στον Παγασητικο απο το ψηφιακο αρχειο του δημου Βολου  http://81.186.130.244/photos_3660
Φωκιων0.jpg

Το πλοιο διετρεχε ολο το Αιγαιο απο το Ηρακλειο μεχρι την Θεσσαλονικη οπως αναφερεται σ'αυτη την καταχωρηση της 1ης Ιανουαριου 1939 στην _Δραση_ του Ηρακλειου.
19390101 Fokion Drasis.jpg

Και εδω ενα αναλογο δρομολογιο στις 23 Σεπτεμβριου 1938 απο τον _Εσπερινο Ταχυδρομο_ των Χανιων.
19380923 Fokion Esper Taxydr Xaniwn.jpg19380923 Fokion Esper Taxydr Xaniwn.jpg

Και εδω μια περιγραφη απο Πατρινη εφημεριδα της 25ης Οκτωβριου 1931

19311025 Fokion.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΦΩΚΙΩΝ πρυμνοδετημένο στο Βόλο, από το ψηφιακό αρχείο του Δ.Βόλου.

fokion3.jpg

Κατά το Β΄Παγκόσμιο το πλοίο πρόσφερε τις υπηρεσίες του, έχοντας επιταχθεί από τις 16/10/40. Εξοπλίστηκε με ένα ταχυβόλο Σκόντα 66/30 τοποθετημένο πρύμα και με δυο αντιαεροπορικά πολυβόλα τύπου Σαιντ Εττιέν.
Στις 18 Απριλιου 1941 - ενώ ήταν αγκυροβολημένο στον Αγ.Ανδρέα Χαλκίδας- το πέτυχαν δυο βόμβες από γερμανικά "στούκας" στην πρύμνη, με αποτέλεσμα να πάρει φωτιά και τελικά να βυθιστεί σε βάθος περί τα 25 μέτρα. Το ναυάγιο του ΦΩΚΙΩΝ ανελκύστηκε τμηματικά γύρω στο 1951 για να καταλήξει στις υψικάμινους της Χαλυβουργικής.

----------


## Ellinis

To ΦΩΚΙΩΝ πριν προστεθεί το "κουτί" που βλέπουμε σε άλλες φωτογραφίες πίσω από το φουγάρο.

Fokion 2.jpg
Από το βιβλίο "H εμπορική διαφήμιση στην Πρέβεζα τον καιρό του Μεσοπολέμου" (Φωτο αρχείο Ποταμιάνου)

----------


## τοξοτης

Το ΦΩΚΙΩΝ σαν LUSSINO

Lussino-1.jpg

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MONTENEGR...p2047675.l2557

----------


## Ellinis

Το πλοίο ποζάρει με φόντο την Ύδρα του '30

fokion ydra - Η Υδρα πίσω στα παλιά.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

To ΦΩΚΙΩΝ περνώντας το στενό του Ευρίπου. 

fokion.jpg

----------

